

A Standing Ovation for Plaintiffs in Data Breach Cases - jacobheller
https://casetext.com/posts/a-standing-ovation-for-plaintiffs-in-data-breach-cases

======
jacobheller
Although a very "legal" issue, whether people have "standing" (i.e., the
ability to sue in court) companies for data breaches will end up having
ramifications for how seriously companies take security concerns. Really
interesting breakdown of some of the recent cases.

